# Don't Waste Your Time Reading This Surf Report...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, you must be bored if you are reading this... Went yesterday morning to the parking lot right before Chickenbone. Set out a couple of lines with fresh-dead peeled shrimp. Also had a Gotcha on a 40lb mono leader which I must have thrown out 10,000 times.

Nothing. Never lost a shrimp and never had a hit on the Gotcha. I figured with a 40lb mono leader it would make it less visible to anything hungry. There was some June Grass in the water but not too bad. 

I think I am going to sell all my surf fishing gear and move to Walnut Hill and become a Mennonite farmer....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang. That's tough fishing right but it happens to us all at some point. 

Hold off on selling your gear until September. If you still aren't catching anything at that point, then sell it. When you become a Mennonite, do you think you will start making those really nice, hand-carved, wooden chairs? If so I'd like to get one for the porch.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

its not that i enjoy reading SKUNK reports; its just that it make me feel a little bit better as an angling pro (in my own mind) that i am not the only one out there getting skunked.

i decided to take my kid sat morning to show her how to catch a shark on johnson beach. i went and put my minnow trap out with pizza crust, uncooked bacon and a tortilla(my secret recipe 30 minute load) and after 2 and a half hours and some bacon and biscuits went to get the pins to use in the surf.

walked out to the trap and there was only one tiny pin. i didnt even feed harry my herron pal cause the fish was tiny. this was after using the same trap in the same spot getting a dozen every 1/2 hour. did not even try the surf since i didnt wanna spend coin on bait

guess the water is just too hot around my dock. its only a ft deep or so all around besides the holes. might have to try off a bridge or something next....


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

past 3 times I have gone fishing - 0. My brother was catching catfish and at the time I thought it was funny that I wasn't catching any, now I know it was the beginning of a very bad streak.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not even a pinfish nibble


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

2 times on the beach out at Pickens and the last at PB Pier.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*july 16th ,i think*

i have caught 2 more in the last couple days, i just filleted the flounder from yesterday and the only one i got, 1 whiting this am Sun.
You have to keep paying your dues until September cooler days.
Chicken Bone Beach


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*paying dues*

i have caught 2 more in the last couple days, i just filleted the flounder from yesterday and the only one i got, 1 whiting this am Sun.
You have to keep paying your dues until September cooler days.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ Hey now, you posted those same two pics a week ago!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*july 16th ,i think*

My post says july 16th ,i think optimal words ( i think) i also stated that i go 4-7 days a week so if i forget which days i am there paying my dues to help encourage other fishermen to keep trying.:::thumbup:


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Just for you*

Face Book

David Napoleon Lane
July 9 at 3:42pm · 
5.63 pounds the big guy:notworthy:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm just messin with you! Keep at it. I had a hell of a day in the kayak and got my butt kicked several times.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Dang. That's tough fishing right but it happens to us all at some point.
> 
> Hold off on selling your gear until September. If you still aren't catching anything at that point, then sell it. When you become a Mennonite, do you think you will start making those really nice, hand-carved, wooden chairs? If so I'd like to get one for the porch.


 
OK Chris, that was funny... I am over it now and not moving to Walnut Hill. Nor will I carve chairs. I am a fisherman and will prevail! :thumbup:


----------

